# Austin Golden Retriever Specialty



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I don't know when you checked the club's web site, but I just went on it, and the conformation results are posted (obedience isn't yet). Hopefully this link works and I've sent you some good news about Teddy--I don't know his official name, otherwise I would let you know!

http://www.austingoldenretrieverclub.com/2010%20Specialty/Results.pdf


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Thank you! I've been watching the website, but they didn't have the results up.


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Teddy's name is Ducat Watermark Thnkful 4 Teddy Bear. I was so bummed when I saw the results. I was hoping he would get his first point.
Thanks so much!!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

The Trio said:


> Teddy's name is Ducat Watermark Thnkful 4 Teddy Bear. I was so bummed when I saw the results. I was hoping he would get his first point.
> Thanks so much!!


You've got a very good handler, and he comes from some very nice breeders (as a matter of fact, Helen Dorrance is judging down here in Florida in just a few weeks, at the Mid-Florida Specialty). I would just keep in close contact with your handler and breeders to get feedback on his progress--I know they will give you great advice. Good luck to you and Teddy!


----------

